Ask HN: How have you been after you quit your PhD? - qlk1123
======
arcanus
I know many, many people who do not finish their doctorate and they are all
doing very well. Do not work on a PhD if you aren't enjoying it.

A PhD is not just a few classes. It is a deep apprenticeship to a noted expert
in a field. Unlike most graduate degrees which have 96+% graduation rates, PhD
finishing rates are very low.

I'll admit any PhD has its ebs and flows. There were many hard years during my
studies. But overall, it simply is not worth 5+ years of your life to pursue
something that you do not love to do.

------
mathgladiator
I never started, but I did drop out from my masters in mathematics with just
enough credits sans a thesis. I'll say for my case it was fortuitous as I
exploited every opportunity I had to the fullest.

